# Nikolaus-Rabattaktion 2008 von AquaTuning und Meisterkuehler



## GoZoU (6. November 2008)

Zusammen mit meisterkuehler.de wird Aquatuning wieder eine Rabatt-Aktion anbieten. Allen registrierten Mitgliedern wird in diesem Zeitraum ein Rabatt von 12 Prozent gewährt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 (Bild: meisterkuehler.de)​ 


			
				Meisterkuehler.de schrieb:
			
		

> Pünktlich zum Nikolaus bieten wir euch die zweite Rabattaktion in diesem Jahr an. http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/images/smilies/eusa_dance.gif
> 
> Zusammen mit unserem Partner AquaTuning kommt jedes registrierte Mitglied des Meisterkuehler-Forums in den Genuss von 12% Preisvorteil. Der Rabatt gilt nur für Endkunden und nicht für Kunden, die als Reseller registriert sind.
> 
> ...


*Weitere Informationen findet ihr in dieser Forumankündigung:*
http://www.meisterkuehler.de/forum/m...erkuehler.html


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. November 2008)

Das ist gut.
Ich brauche nämlich noch einen Dual Radi und ein paar Kleinteile.


----------



## Grav3 (6. November 2008)

Das wird geil... endlich wieder meine Wakü in Gang bringen... Freue mich schon seit 4 Jahren darauf


----------



## GoZoU (6. November 2008)

Bei der Aktion werd ich auch wieder zuschlagen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## der8auer (6. November 2008)

Coole Aktion. Werde ich auch zuschlagen. Danke für die Info, GoZoU


----------



## B4umkuch3n (6. November 2008)

mist hab leider kein geld sonst wäre ne wakü fällig


----------



## theLamer (9. November 2008)

joa ich werd mir nen triple-radi gönnen 

greetz


----------



## -drschrick- (16. November 2008)

hy,

da werde ich auch zuschlagen.

Gruss


----------



## D!str(+)yer (16. November 2008)

das is ja mal geil, ich denke dann werd ich auch endlich auf wakü umsatteln


----------



## Laskiwitz (16. November 2008)

das find ich ja mal sehr schön, da ich mir zu Weihnachten eh nen neuen PC samt Wakü zullegen wollte


----------



## GoZoU (17. November 2008)

Bei mir sammelt sich auch so manches an, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Geld 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## lllllll (17. November 2008)

Werdet ihr eigentlich für solche Kommentare bezahlt?? oder schreibt da ein und derselbe solche "erfreulichen" Kaufswünsche?


----------



## GoZoU (17. November 2008)

Bezahlt dich jemand dafür unqualifizierte Kommentare von dir zu geben? Ich hab mir deine Postings schon genau durchgelesen und muss sagen: Respekt, kaum zwei Tage hier angemeldet und schon fällst du durch deine provokante und zugleich ignorante Art und Weise sowie das Trolling auf, das du an den Tag legst. Versuchs doch in Zukunft einfach mal mit Themen bezogenen und sachdienlichen Aussagen. Wenn dich ein Thema nicht interessiert, brauchst du auch keinen Kommentar dazu abzugeben.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## BeachBoy08 (17. November 2008)

Kann es sein, dass das hier im falschen Thread gelandet ist?


----------



## Stormbringer (19. November 2008)

@all: BTT bitteschön.


----------



## Digger (19. November 2008)

ich werde voraussichtilich *nichts* bestellen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (21. November 2008)

hätt zwar gern ne wakü, aber mit meinen 2 linken händen ist da nix drinn außer ner sintflut beim anschalten der pumpe


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hätt zwar gern ne wakü, aber mit meinen 2 linken händen ist da nix drinn außer ner sintflut beim anschalten der pumpe


Eine Wakü auzubauen ist gar nicht mal so schwer. Am Anfang ist so wie wenn du das erste mal einen PC zusammenbaust, also du glaubst du bekommst nichts hin und dann am Ende funzt trotzdem alles.

Und wenn die Fragen hast kannst du dich einfach an Fifadoc, GoZoU oder Digger wenden, die kennen sich sehr gut mit Waküs aus, haben mir auch schon geholfen. 
Dafür sind wir im Forum ja da, um anderen Usern zu helfen.


----------



## Digger (21. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Fragen hast kannst du dich einfach an Fifadoc, GoZoU oder Digger wenden, die kennen sich sehr gut mit Waküs aus, haben mir auch schon geholfen.
> Dafür sind wir im Forum ja da, um anderen Usern zu helfen.


 
oh vielen dank, da fühl ich mich doch gleich geehrt 


 @diu_tesc_g.o. natürlich helfen wir die


----------



## Fifadoc (21. November 2008)

danke für die info. brauche eh noch ein paar teile, nächsten monat. trifft sich sehr gut 


€: uiuiui, ich werd auch als ansprechpartner genannt, subbi... 



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> hätt zwar gern ne wakü, aber mit meinen 2 linken händen ist da nix drinn außer ner sintflut beim anschalten der pumpe


das gilt nicht. bei meiner ersten WaKü hab ich etwa 1l dest. Wasser auf meinem teppich verteilt. sah super aus, denn mein rechner stand neben einem großen, naßen Fleck!
Bei ner WaKü kann man verdammt viel mit erfahrung und Übung wett machen. Sofern du eine Glühbirne einsetzen kannst oder sogar einen PC zusammen bauen kannst, kannst du eigentlich handwerklich fast alles, was man braucht 
Der rest ist übung.


----------



## freakywilli3 (21. November 2008)

Warum kann die Aktion nicht schon jetzt beginnen? Verdamt will endlich meine Wakü fertigstellen. Aber die paar wochen kann ich auch noch warten. 

Ajo ne wakü ist gar nicht so schwer einzubauen für nen leien zwar bischen schwerer aber wie mein vorredner schon sagte, wer nen rechner zusammenbekommt bekommt auch das hin. Man muss ja nicht unbedingt den radi drinnen einbauen es reicht auch wenn er drausen nur dum rumsteht


----------



## Digger (23. November 2008)

für meisterkühler

 für PCGH Extreme.

macht auch mal sone aktion bitte  möcht nun ja nich extra da anmelden... also *GO PCGHE* 



ps, wie haben sogar 2,5x so viele mitglieder ! also GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## GoZoU (5. Dezember 2008)

Seit 0:00 Uhr ist es soweit, die Rabattaktion ist angelaufen. Wer in der nächsten Zeit Wakü-Teile braucht sollte also zuschlagen 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## DeriC (14. Dezember 2008)

super Aktion  Läuft noch 3 Tage


----------



## BeachBoy08 (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab sie schon genutzt und ganze 8€ gespart.


----------



## boss3D (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe dieses WE beim neu eröffneten Aquatuning Austria Shop _(aquatuning.at)_ eingekauft, da bis zum 20.12.2008 alles versandkostenfrei geliefert wird ... 

Aquatuning Schweiz ist übrigens auch seit gestern online.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## DeriC (14. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich hab sie schon genutzt und ganze 8€ gespart.


hättest ja mehr bestellen können, dann wär auch der Rabatt höher ausgefallen


----------

